# Fernabsatzregeln



## Teleton (9 Juni 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=106735#106735


			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Dort sind die Gebrüder aus Büttelborn nunmehr vom Dialer abgerückt und setzen auf ein Abo-System per Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte.



Wo ist denn da eigentlich die Widerrufsbelehrung nach Fernabsatzgesetz ?


----------



## dotshead (9 Juni 2005)

Greift das Fernabsatzgesetz hier überhaupt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2005)

@dots: Danke für Deine erheiternden Infos per PN... Ob die Branche nach dem Verlust der Fallenstellerdialer auch noch den Verlust des schönheitsstrotzenden (win)fixen Ferrari-Boxen-"luders" verkraften kann? Diese Frage wäre irgendwie fast ein Türchen wert, ebenso wie ... *wegduck* Deine Wenigkeit


----------



## Teleton (9 Juni 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Greift das Fernabsatzgesetz hier überhaupt?



Sorry  , meinte natürlich Fernabsatzreglungen,  Fernabsatzgesetz gibts ja schon ewig nimmer.

siehe § 312 b BGB, wo siehst Du da ein Problem hinsichtlich der Geltung ?

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/bgb/__312b.html


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @dots: Danke für Deine erheiternden Infos per PN...


Häh? Verquattscht der seine AWM-Erfahrungen? Echte Insidertips oder nur Gerüchte?


----------



## dotshead (9 Juni 2005)

@teleton

§ 312 d BGB Absatz 3  2. Punkt.

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/bgb/__312d.html


----------



## Teleton (9 Juni 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> § 312 d BGB Absatz 3  2. Punkt.
> 
> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/bgb/__312d.html



Nöö, der betrifft nur die Frage, ob ein bereits * bestehendes* Widerrufsrecht nachträglich wieder entfällt, wenn eine selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung durch den Verbraucher vorliegt.
Zudem wäre ja noch fraglich wann eine Inanspruchnahme i.S.v §312 d vorliegt. Schon bei Freischaltung des Zugangs oder erst wenn erstmals was runtergeladen wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2005)

Ichfragnur schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, nur eine Vollzugsmeldung  Aber frag ihn selbst, ich kann nicht über eine PN reden, die ich bekommen habe...


----------



## dotshead (9 Juni 2005)

Jetzt wird es haarig 

§ 312 b Absatz 3 Punkt 6

Wenn man diese Angebote als Freizeitgestaltung auslegt. 

Aber IANAL


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird es haarig



.... auch das noch  :roll:


----------

